# 2014 Giant



## vboy19

Any rumors or updates for the GIANT TCR? Thinking about making the switch to Giant next year


----------



## carbonconvert

The 14 will be different only in graphics.
I have an 09 advanced. Historically that model was the major redesign. That stuck around for another season then more subtle tweaks. Latest more tweaks but, essentially the 09. Guessing it will follow the pattern.
Excellent value bike. On the level w/any status line.


----------



## krtassoc

Giant TCR Advanced - S-TEC sports

https://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-onlin...450/AC14/504A/DD6E/Giant-TCR-Advanced-11f.jpg

Giant TCR Advanced SL - S-TEC sports

https://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-onlin...AC14/504C/059C/Giant-TCR-Advanced-SL-6800.jpg

https://livedoor.blogimg.jp/sbc_seaside/imgs/1/6/1642e17c.jpg

???? - cyclist


----------



## Kodiak21

That TCR SLR frame looks mind-bogglingly good! But too bad on how the carbon frames don't get an update D=


----------



## vboy19

Is that really an official product launch?


----------



## Kodiak21

Found some photos from a Taiwanese dealer. Not sure if they'll be coming to the States, but it looks promising.
https://www.facebook.com/hesheng.giant/photos_stream
No need for an FB account, the photos are public


----------



## cwoo86

Looks like the Giant UK Website has the new aluminium Defy models. Not sure how I feel about the new paint job...

2014 Giant Defy 1 (Black/Red) (2013) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | UK / Ireland


----------



## r1lee

it looks like they are dropping their branded wheelsets are moving over to Mavics?


----------



## cwoo86

I'm thinking those are just custom builds. Giant did just release their new P-SLR wheels for the Propel so I don't think they would just give up on their wheels that fast.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

The tcr slr I'm just seeing now on their website. It wasn't up there till recently. Replaces the tcr sl. The geometry has changed from the tcr sl version. I'm still torn as to what size to get and their sizing guide is unbelievably rediculous, especially when it contradicts itself. The very slopping top tube is its main appeal...and judging from giants stiffness n weight tests it is by far the best race frame for the money period. And the black couldn't be better looking.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

hummina shadeeba said:


> I'm still torn as to what size to get and their sizing guide is unbelievably rediculous, especially when it contradicts itself.


Hmmm, my bikes have always had a 53.5cm TT. I looked at the Giant geometry chart, chose a Small for my TCR Adv SL, changed the stem length to the same as my other bikes and it fits like a glove.


----------

